# What's my lighting level?



## pogobbler (Jan 4, 2013)

I've got a standard 10 gallon tank with a 16" Finnex FugeRay Planted +, sitting on the glass top on it's feet and was wondering what light level this would be considered.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Finnex Ray II (Closest I could find to Planted +)
PAR Data(Source) PAR vs. Distance from source
16" fixture: 130 PAR @ 6", 49 PAR @ 12", 27 PAR @ 18"

Source: LED Lighting Compendium

High light - more than 50 micromols of PAR - pressurized CO2 is essential to avoid major algae problems.

Source: Lighting an Aquarium with PAR instead of Watts


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

here's some info on your light I dug up;
ULTIMATE PLANT LED: Finnex FugeRAY Planted+ LED ...coming soon


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

In one of these articles around here that someone has on PAR for various fixtures they have a message from Finnex saying
that the level of quality of their PAR meters is good for what they have been doing but since the red lights came out in
the Planted+, that this meter they have does not recognize the light from them. They therefor say they at the present time
are not able to give a PAR for the Planted+.
But since those red lights are in(supposedly)the perfect spectrum for the plants, they can't be ignored.
So I'd look at whatever the PAR is on the 16" RAY II as being right for your light.
The only reservation I might have/w that is that they removed so many bulbs to replace them/w the red ones so
it depends on how much the red balances the white because you did loose that same number of the white bulbs.
In any event, if you start seeing algae, you can always add a layer or two of screen wire between the bulbs and the water.
Each layer cuts the PAR by X amount.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you have algae problems I would elevate the light. This will reduce PAR and will actually even out the light more on the tank. I also would only run the light for 6hrs in the beginning and see how the tank does. If you don't go crazy with algae after 3wks or so, maybe go to 7hrs. I'm pretty sure you will be at your limit then...providing the data referenced is correct.


----------

